
 Apple Bringing Full-Screen Video iAds to Mobile - JumpCrisscross
http://adage.com/article/digital/apple-bringing-full-screen-video-iads-mobile-apps/291985/
======
plg
Unless I'm missing something, only apps that specifically include iAds will
result in a user being subjected to these full-screen video ads ... right?

Presumably this will only occur for free apps?

I don't see why (a) people have the right to complain about what they are
subjected to when they are using a "free" app, or (b) how this is somehow
"Apple's fault".

Don't want ads? Pay for your product!

(it also increases the likelihood of getting real customer support if you pay)

~~~
ojii
Android user here, so forgive me for being unfamiliar with the iOS app
ecosystem.

Is it common for free apps to offer paid, ad free versions on iOS?

~~~
happyscrappy
Yes, and it is quite annoying when they don't.

------
atmosx
I'm already mad at apple because allows the NSA to spy my phone, but when it
got stolen I was left with a baby-level _find-my-phone_ idiocy, for a mobile
device that costs a month's salary where I live. So basically it's okay to use
technology to spy on me, but to help find my phone it's a no-no.

Now the ads thing? I think I'm going to ditch all my apple hardware at once.

------
super_mario
The moment full screen video ad is forced on me on iOS is the moment I
completely abandon Apple ecosystem and start behaving like they don't exist
(just like Microsoft before them, albeit for different reasons).

------
jkubicek
I don't understand why people are surprised or upset by this. There are dozens
of ad networks that already serve full-screen video ad content. People who
want free and ad-supported apps will continue to watch video ads, people who
don't will continue to purchase ad-free apps. I don't see anything changing in
the iOS ecosystem.

~~~
foobarqux
What are the ad units and what are typical CPMs?

------
draugadrotten
Android has 79 percent market share. I wonder if full screen video ads on
Apple devices will change that.

~~~
happyscrappy
Android has 97 percent of mobile malware. I wonder if full screen video ads on
Apple devices will change that.

[http://thenextweb.com/google/2014/03/04/f-secure-android-
acc...](http://thenextweb.com/google/2014/03/04/f-secure-android-
accounted-97-mobile-malware-2013-0-1-google-play/#!yw3cx)

~~~
josteink
And all that malware is outside the play store. So no need to paint the sky
all dark when things are mostly rosy.

~~~
happyscrappy
Yes, Google's walled garden is fairly safe.

------
cognivore
This is brilliant. Essentially the entire line of iOS devices up to this point
have been loss leaders for building an entrenched advertising system - but
without the loss!

I can see it going a lot of ways.

"iPhone 6: $400.00. iPhone 6 with no ads $600.00."

"Pay only pennies a day to skip ads."

"Apple: Pay up advertiser, we showed your ad 1 gajillion times. Advertiser:
Show me the numbers! Apple: Here's some we made up." Works for Facebook.

"Put yourself in an ad for your favorite product. Take a selfie with this
app!" iAds + JibJab.

Of course, you could always just install an app that disables... Ahhh, Apple
owns the app store, too.

~~~
tvon
You missed an opportunity to suggest that full screen video ads would play
before the device would allow you to send a text or place a phone call.

~~~
cognivore
That's a good idea, although, it might annoy people in a hurry.

I like the idea of making it contextual. Calling you grandson? Ad for
LifeCall! Calling your buddy to get together for football (and you use a
Fantasy Football app on your phone)? Ad for Budweiser! Calling 911? Ad for
MetLife!

------
izzydata
Cool, more reasons not to use apple products.

------
userbinator
Are these unskippable? Maybe people will finally put down their iDevices more
frequently and do something else when they realise they're being fed adverts
like what they would do with the TV. I hope.

------
stackcollision
Why does everything, including their ad program, have to start with an 'i'?
Maybe I can understand the marketing side for consumer electronics, but ads?
Really?

~~~
saturdaysaint
iOS and iCloud are strategically important non-electronics products.

"i" is still the most succinct way of saying "This is an elegantly made Apple
product". To the point where any "i" product made by another company feels
imposter-ish, and any below-par Apple "i" product feels like a letdown from a
high standard.

~~~
josteink
And now it has full screen intrusive ads. I mean iAds.

~~~
saturdaysaint
"Intrusive" implies that you have some knowledge about the context in which
these ads would be displayed, which would certainly add to this story. What's
your source?

------
higherpurpose
Sound pretty annoying if you can't even skip them and they suddenly show up
and interrupt you.

------
smackfu
What does the second sentence here even mean?

"A handful of marketers wrote checks for up to $10 million to become iTunes
Radio launch sponsors last year. Those advertisers are already familiar with
Apple-run full-screen video ads -- albeit ones limited to the company's
streaming music service."

~~~
blumkvist
Looks pretty straight-forward to me. What are you struggling to understand?

~~~
smackfu
AFAIK, iTunes Radio is audio ads, not full-screen video ads. Or does the
desktop iTunes client show video ads? Apple TV and iOS devices definitely
don't.

------
siphor
This might be good... maybe these ads will be annoying enough to make people
pay for products. Right now ads are out of the way enough to be completely
ignored and apple and/or advertisers may be realizing they aren't worth much.

~~~
aw3c2
This might be good... maybe these ads will be annoying enough to make people
choose free software instead.

------
Codhisattva
iAds coming to AppleTV

~~~
twothumbs
Guess who has two thumbs and is never updating his appletv again... This guy

